# Is this classed as too decadent? Straight Razor love



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

The NEW Oakwing G

I fell in love when I first saw it... Now I have pulled the trigger and will have one by the end of the week

















Buzz


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been looking for a great straight razor honestly, I had been using a Gillette Fusion, but don't like to support Gillette as their parent company Proctor and Gamble are the worst offenders of animal testing in the world. I then was using a Schick Proglide or whatever it's called, I use a Geo F. Trumper Limes Shaving *Soap* in Wooden Bowl and Edwin Jagger 1ej946sds Traditional English Best Badger Hair Shaving *Brush* Faux Ebony Medium With Drip Stand, Black, Medium ---

Both on Amazon, and I love them, I believe the process of anything can be a mundane or mindful and creative process. The quality of life is in the process. Appreciating and being mindful of each moment allows us to reflect, to listen, to grow. Forget the destination, it's death, we all get there... life is in the process, appreciate it, so many have come and gone to help you do so.


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

I love shaving with a straight razor, I've been doing it for about a year now. Started with the double edge, so glad to get rid of the store brand razors. Best move ever.

I get all my gear from an Australian online shop, Shave Shack. Great service and products.

Buzz


----------



## OliverClozov (Jul 28, 2012)

im considering ordering products, but i rarely clean shave....still worth it?


----------



## Atoning Unifex (Aug 21, 2012)

You also need a cowboy hat, broken mirror, horse and tumbleweeds in the background to go with that great razor!


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

OliverClozov said:


> im considering ordering products, but i rarely clean shave....still worth it?


I think it is,

I haven't had to buy any razor blades in ages, plus if it is a nice sharp blade the shave you get is awesome!

I highly recommend it!

Buzz


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

I would read up on it first, you will cut yourself, and there is a learning curve, but I imagine it would be worth it in the end, it's more economical and environmentally friendly.


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Not to mention gives a lot cleaner shave, I hardly cut myself these days 

Buzz


----------



## Carson (Apr 26, 2012)

*All class no decadent. Straight Razor love*

My wife bought me this. I'm not quite confident enough to shave myself regularly with it yet. I need to find an experienced barber near by.


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: All class no decadent. Straight Razor love*

I found the internet was the best place to find to learn how to shave.

Good luck with it! Enjoy your shaving time, don't make it a chore!

Buzz


----------



## Jsebastiian (Oct 3, 2012)

Never owned a straight razor before. Can they pass in a carry on item when flying, or do they need to be checked?


John


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

The TSA Blog: Safety Razors and Disposable Razors

Safety razors are not permitted in your carry-on luggage with the blade. The blades must be stored in your checked luggage.


----------



## Jsebastiian (Oct 3, 2012)

This thread has got me pretty interested. Any tips on a starter kit? I did some quick research and I'm thinking I want to give straight shaving a try.


John


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Jsebastiian said:


> This thread has got me pretty interested. Any tips on a starter kit? I did some quick research and I'm thinking I want to give straight shaving a try.
> 
> John


As a bare minimum I'd go for a straight razor and definitely a leather strop. Stropping is by no means hard and is essential for a great shave.

That will get you started, you can use your normal shaving gel/cream to go through it, but using a brush and shaving soap allows for a better wet shave. If you go for a shave soap and bowl you can save a bit of money by getting a small kitchen bowl instead of a "shaving" bowl, I saved $50 for the same looking bowl.

You don't have to spend hundreds on a straight razor, you can get ones where you replace the blade with a safety blade, but I got mine to stop having to buy blades.

Buzz


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

What I recommend and love:

Soapbowl : Amazon.com: Geo F. Trumper Limes Shaving Soap in Wooden Bowl: Health & Personal Care

Brush: Amazon.com: Edwin Jagger 1ej946sds Traditional English Best Badger Hair Shaving Brush Faux Ebony Medium With Drip Stand, Black, Medium: Health & Personal Care


----------



## Jsebastiian (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I may just go with this as a starter. Not too much of an investment, but gives me everything I need and a bit more.

http://www.straightrazordesigns.com...ovo-best-quality-black-5-8-straight-razor-set

John


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

That's a great looking kit, make sure you pick up a strop though! I can't recommend one enough!

Buzz


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

I just read it properly and saw that it comes with a strop! Wish I could have picked up that kit when I started shaving this way!

Buzz


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

I've been shaving with a straight razor for years. If you want one of the best straight razors money can buy take a look at a Phillip Dobson. He's an independant knife and exotic wood box maker. His straight razors are second to none. The exotic scales you can choose from are awesome too. I highly recommend his stuff.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

jtstav said:


> I've been shaving with a straight razor for years. If you want one of the best straight razors money can buy take a look at a Phillip Dobson. He's an independant knife and exotic wood box maker. His straight razors are second to none. The exotic scales you can choose from are awesome too. I highly recommend his stuff.


I don't see any for sale on his website, only 1 showing SOLD, where can one find his stuff for sale?


----------



## Jsebastiian (Oct 3, 2012)

Finally got to shave with the straight razor today. It's definitely something I can get used to.


John


----------



## ak7 (Mar 19, 2009)

I would say if you looking to straight razor shave and are not sure if you are serious to cough up a $100.00 or so trying ordering a shavette which is much cheaper and takes half a double edge razor blades such as this 
Parker SR1 Shavette Razor - Straight Razors

Or start out with a Double edge Razor they are much easier to learn on and a lot less forgiving if you cut yourself


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

ak7 said:


> I would say if you looking to straight razor shave and are not sure if you are serious to cough up a $100.00 or so trying ordering a shavette which is much cheaper and takes half a double edge razor blades such as this
> Parker SR1 Shavette Razor - Straight Razors
> 
> Or start out with a Double edge Razor they are much easier to learn on and a lot less forgiving if you cut yourself


Less forgiving or more forgiving?


----------



## Jsebastiian (Oct 3, 2012)

The day after, my face felt pretty beat up. Probably a combination of the new razor, my technique, and not enough lather on my soap. I'm sure all 3 will get better with time. Until then, I am alternating between the straight razor and the Mach 3.


John


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

I use a Schick Quattro with brush and soapbowl, but have been looking into straight razor shaving for awhile now.


----------



## buzz819 (Sep 18, 2010)

Jsebastiian said:


> The day after, my face felt pretty beat up. Probably a combination of the new razor, my technique, and not enough lather on my soap. I'm sure all 3 will get better with time. Until then, I am alternating between the straight razor and the Mach 3.
> 
> John


It might sound a lil metro, but did you moisturize after?? Helps a lot


----------



## Jsebastiian (Oct 3, 2012)

Lol, yeah I did. I think my face just needs to get used to it.


John


----------



## Scottish Steve (Sep 7, 2010)

Jsebastiian said:


> Never owned a straight razor before. Can they pass in a carry on item when flying, or do they need to be checked?
> 
> John


What?
Can you bring onto a plane a decidedly sinister 3 inch blade as sharp as a surgeon's scalpel?
What do you think?


----------



## Scottish Steve (Sep 7, 2010)

I first picked up a straight about 4 years ago and it took me an aage to get a decent shave with it. The first 2 I got were NOT shave-ready, but the site you ordered from does prepare them properly. Stropping is compulsary also. Take your time, especially when going against the grain and make sure you tauten your skin.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: All class no decadent. Straight Razor love*

I guess I'm not one to tell people what is and what isn't too extravagant, after all I bought a $1350 limited edition St Dupont lighter. 
Amazing lighter though, works every time, fantastic craftsmanship, a real work of art, I did an unboxing here.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f443/unboxing-limited-edition-s-t-dupont-neptune-759779.html


----------



## Mr. Panerai (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: All class no decadent. Straight Razor love*

It looks awesome that's for sure!


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

Kittysafe said:


> I don't see any for sale on his website, only 1 showing SOLD, where can one find his stuff for sale?


His stuff is generally made to order. I guess every now an then he'll make one and list it but usually you'd have to contact him yourself, tell him what you want as far as blade length, scales, tang style, etc. Once you do that he'll shoot and estimate your way and then the waiting begins. Unless he's changed his order method it should be something like that. If you do end up buying from him you'll be more than happy.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow, I'd have no idea what to order... I did email him he was very nice.


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

Kittysafe said:


> Wow, I'd have no idea what to order... I did email him he was very nice.


If your not sure checkout his wood box/materials page. It shows samples of the different woods and bone he can use for scales. My dream razor would be a Damascus steel full tang fixed blade with pre-ban ivory scales and a blackwood base. I don't even want to know how much that would set me back. There's a lot of choices though so if your serious about it I'd sit on it a while before making a decision.


----------



## Scottish Steve (Sep 7, 2010)

jtstav said:


> My dream razor would be a Damascus steel full tang fixed blade...


This doesn't even make any sense.


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Scottish Steve said:


> This doesn't even make any sense.


Made perfect sense... 
Damascus steel (type of steel) 
Full tang (extension into the handle)
Fixed blade (unfolding)


----------



## Scottish Steve (Sep 7, 2010)

A straight razor doesn't have a handle.
A straight razor doesn't fold.
What you mean is you want to make your straight razor as dangerous and fragile as possible by radically altering the design to make it like a knife.
No need.
Get a Japanese straight.
But you might have to re-learn your technique.


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

Scottish Steve said:


> This doesn't even make any sense.


How does this not make sense? I own a straight razor now that somewhat matches this description. The only thing different is that I cant afford real damascus steel and pre-ban ivory is very hard to find. This is exactly the type of razor I'm talking about:








(Photo from Philip Dobson's webpage)
Now make that Damascus steel and we're in business.


----------



## Scottish Steve (Sep 7, 2010)

My apologies jtstav.
Although I was a member of the largest shaving forum on the internet for over 4 years, I have never seen a straight like this. The pitcure helped out immensely.
It is_ really _not for me.
Is this a Japanese or Western grind?


----------



## jtstav (Jul 11, 2010)

Scottish Steve said:


> My apologies jtstav.
> Although I was a member of the largest shaving forum on the internet for over 4 years, I have never seen a straight like this. The pitcure helped out immensely.
> It is_ really _not for me.
> Is this a Japanese or Western grind?


I believe it's a komisori asymmetrical grind. One of the reasons I wanted one so badly was because of how unique they look. Every other straight razor I see tend to look similar but the Japanese full tang style really struck me.

It may have been either straight razor place or badger and blade but one of the forums I lurked on for some time had a shortlist of current razor manufacturers that led me to Dobson's website. Anyone interested in getting a new blade who isn't familiar with what's out there should take a look at other styles and brands from that list to get a well rounded selection to choose from.


----------



## cameron202105 (May 23, 2012)

Buzz, awesome razor ! I've been kicking around the idea of shaving with a straight razor and decided to start with a DE safety razor first here's my new set up just started this week


----------



## Kittysafe (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow I love your shaver and stand! Where did you get those? If you don't mind my asking.

Update: I think I found the stand on Etsy: 
Wood Shaving Stand for Safety Razors Burmese van MHANDworks op Etsy

I wonder if he could add a little pouch or something for a straight razor.


----------



## Lee Jones Jnr (Nov 5, 2012)

Jsebastiian said:


> This thread has got me pretty interested. Any tips on a starter kit? I did some quick research and I'm thinking I want to give straight shaving a try.
> 
> John


If you just want to test the waters get a shavette and give it a go.


----------



## cameron202105 (May 23, 2012)

Kittysafe said:


> Wow I love your shaver and stand! Where did you get those? If you don't mind my asking.
> 
> Update: I think I found the stand on Etsy:
> Wood Shaving Stand for Safety Razors Burmese van MHANDworks op Etsy
> ...


Yes it's from mhand sorry it took me so long to respond but it was a smooth transaction and he was a super nice guy I apologize I can't remember his name but the quility of his work was even better than expected and I would definitely recommend !


----------



## cameron202105 (May 23, 2012)

Also tried a new pre shave called razo rock all natural made from olive oil and essential oils it really made my shave more enjoyable !


----------

